# Washing with less water



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I live in a site that we are not allowed to hose wash our cars, or foams flow on the streets. I know, I can always use ONR but it is better not to be seen with a bucket washing my car for an hour. 

I have plenty stock of car shampoos from the past times I used buckets to wash my own car. Some with gloss enhancers, some with carnauba added, etc and I would love to be able to use them some way. 

1. As a 10 min solution I had in mind, can I put shampoo + water with an appropriate ratio into a pressurized pump sprayer and let the dirt soak this for 3-4 mins, then rinse with just 2 gallons of water and still achieve some cleaning? 

2. A second method can be putting ValetPro PH Neutral Snow Foam into a foaming pump sprayer, foaming and rinsing the car (again with 2 gallons of water) somewhere outside the site. Would this work any better?

I'm not after a thorough cleaning but lets say, I can do this weekly to remove dirt and grime and take the car to a proper car wash every two-three weeks. A proper wash means at least one and an half hours that I can't spare always.


----------

